# dvi/pdf -> LaTeX



## Moartel (20. Juni 2005)

Leider ist mir bei einem Rechner-Absturz eine .tex-Datei verlorengegangen in die ich ziemlich viel Arbeit gesteckt habe. Als dvi bzw. pdf habe ich diese Datei aber noch. Weiß jemand, ob es einen Weg gibt diese Datei wieder in eine LaTeX-Datei umzuwandeln?
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## deepthroat (20. Juni 2005)

Ich befürchte das wird nicht gehen, das beste was du machen kannst ist den Text zu extrahieren (dvi2text) und für die Zukunft immer schön Backups anlegen.


----------



## Moartel (21. Juni 2005)

Naja, ich hätte mittlerweile gesehen, dass man über Umwege sowas bewerkstelligen könnte. Allerdings muss ich dann 2 mal konvertieren und das Ergebnis will ich mir gar nicht erst ansehen   . 
Backups von solchen Dateien werde ich in Zukunft sicher anlegen...


----------

